# Cockatiel weight loss



## j-l-s (Feb 1, 2014)

Cockatiel weight loss

My Cockatiel is not eating seeds because he is an old bird (29 years old) and has Gout.

A few days ago he dropped 2 gm in one day, to 85.5gm ... :-(
I assume, he is in pain, therefor he is not eating and loosing weight.

My Corkey has had Gout for over 10 years, he gets Colichicine and Metacam twice a day.

Corkey's urates and urine were yellowish, witch probably mean his other kidney going bad, his avian
vet said this could happen, the Gout is progressing.

Ive been thinking about softened seeds and/or pellets, years ago, he used to eat Harrison’s pellets, hot sure about this ... how to get him to eat it …
He wont eat Harrrisons now, prefers seeds witch are difficult for him to eat.

Any thoughts on what I might do for my old buddy ?

Thanks 

Jerry and Corkey


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Twenty nine is an amazing age for a tiel. I'm sorry to here he hasn't been eating. Will he eat rice? My tiel likes the Higgins Wordly Cuisine mixes - there are different flavors- but they also have hulled millet seeds in them. They're cooked and soft.


----------



## j-l-s (Feb 1, 2014)

How much do you give yours ?

Is this a treat or there main food ?

Higgins Wordly Cuisine mixes


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Will he not eat fresh foods? If he will, try feeding chop! It has so much in it that he would need and it would be very soft


----------



## j-l-s (Feb 1, 2014)

catalinadee said:


> Will he not eat fresh foods? If he will, try feeding chop! It has so much in it that he would need and it would be very soft


Hes always been a seed eater, he will eat small amounts of veggies, rice and pasta, but not much ... hes is a finicky eater ... 

What is "chop" ? or do you have a link ?
Thanks


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Chop is like a bird salad. You dice up all sorts of healthy foods and offer it to him


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

http://www.birdtricks.com/blog/chop-mix-for-your-birds/

http://www.parrotenrichment.com/nutrition/recipes.html

http://parrotnation.com/2010/08/08/chop-shot-by-shot/

Hope those help


----------



## j-l-s (Feb 1, 2014)

catalinadee said:


> http://www.birdtricks.com/blog/chop-mix-for-your-birds/
> 
> http://www.parrotenrichment.com/nutrition/recipes.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links, that video was nice, the process is really involved ...


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

j-l-s said:


> How much do you give yours ?
> 
> Is this a treat or there main food ?
> 
> Higgins Wordly Cuisine mixes


I feed it as part of my tiel's diet along with seeds, veggies, etc. However, if your tiel isn't eating, I think getting him to eat something is what's important. It's soft and it he might like it. Also, have you tried birdie bread? The are lots of different recipes for it- I crush up pellets and add it to mine as my tiel isn't a big pellet eater. Then I add cooked sweet potatoes, etc.


----------



## j-l-s (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks sunnysmom,
Yes, getting Corkey to eat has been a challenge, he doesnt like pellets, even when soaked in apple juice ... sweet potatoes might be something to try ...


----------



## j-l-s (Feb 1, 2014)

Corkeys weight is up to 90.4gm today, he has been at that weight for 3 days ...
His poop ia a normal color too ... 
Can not get him to eat pellets, no matter what ...


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad his weight is up.  It took me the longest time to get my tiel to eat pellets. Have you tried nutriberries? If I crumble them up for him, my tiel finally started eating them. I also crush up pellets and bake it in birdie bread.


----------



## j-l-s (Feb 1, 2014)

Havent tried nutriberries, hard to find ... Harrisons is around ...

You gave me an idea, grind (Coffee grinder) the pellets and put them on his seed, to get him used to them ... he wont eat pellets soaked in apple juice ... :-(


----------



## j-l-s (Feb 1, 2014)

Update, his weight has been up and down, its 87gn today ...

Cant get him to eat soft foods, a little but not enough to live ... we have dad days and fewer good days ...


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Is he in pain with the gout because I understand that it is a very painful condition in humans, it also sounds like his kidneys are failing, which makes them feel very ill. Perhaps you should just keep him warm and loved and not fuss too much, which is tiring enough and let nature follow it's course. He's reached a very good age and have had a good loving life. Giving them peace is often the only, and kindest, thing we can do.


----------

